# Dub Stage Prep - what do I bring?



## Bropecia (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi all, 

Final Mix on the first episode hasn't been set yet, so I wanted to reach out for some advice as it will be my first mix on a tv show. There is not a music editor on this show, so I will be bringing (or sending via dropbox) my Pro tools Ultimate session with all my mixed, stereo cues checkerboarded in. Dumb question I know, but on mix day, is it
customary to have the stems ready in case a specific cue's mix reveals, for example, that the guitars are too low? Pop in the relevant stem and fix on the spot? And if so, how do you guys go about organizing this master session so that the stems are easy for the dub stage mixer to grab without trouble? Stems as hidden tracks?

Any other mix day advice appreciated. 

thanks.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 19, 2018)

Well, with the series I did, the stems were "checker-boarded" into the PY session file; grouped into strings/winds, brass, percussion, hits, etc (as requested by the editors). I wouldn't worry about having them ready at this point, as it was not requested.


----------



## Bropecia (Nov 19, 2018)

Gotcha. I may provide them on the day for myself -- I'm fairly confident with my mixes, but want the ability to recommend a tweak here or there if things are sounding different than expected. I just don't know how much time we're going to have and if they're going to give me the latitude here and there to make changes if I want. thanks.


----------

